# Getting a pair of doves!!



## friend-2-fowl (Sep 9, 2010)

I have a pair of ringnecks en route to me right now from Mary of Exeter! I'm so excited, you have no idea  They are being shipped today, so I should (hopefully) have them by Wednesday. I've even been contemplating showing one or the other in the NYBS next month. 

I have a huge bag of wild bird seed, mostly milo with some whole kernel (small) corn and some black sunflower seeds (also small) in it, and I'm sure something else. 

I bought a large bird cage approx. 2' tall and 20" x 20". I have cage feeder cups, but I was wondering if they can use pop bottle waterers? I have some of these that are supposed to be for my quail, but my quail are such water hogs that they've now got a 1 gallon waterer 

Can doves use a waterer like this? What about a water bottle for hamsters? These are my first doves, and though I've had some pigeons, I'm a bit of a newbie with them. Any tips or advice would be appreciated


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh, how lucky can you get? Ringnecks are awesome-so gentle and innocent and sweet! Sounds like what you have will work very well for them. Don't forget the apple cider vinegar and grit! But you have a great resource with Mary of Exeter. Best of luck!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

this is what I do for their food dishes, it keeps the mess down as they like to scatter the feed with their beaks.. the bottle waterer sound good, but I just use one typical water dish that hangs on the side of the cage, because they get fresh water every day..so no need for a large container.I made the one with the tupperware and the hole cut out of the bottom.. works great.
http://www.internationaldovesociety.com/feedcontainers.htm


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

My ringneck used to live in a cage that size, but I found that he messed up his tail feathers pretty badly in it. I moved him to a cage that is about 31 x 20 x 53" High with the perches tiered so that he can make it to the very top, and not only have his feathers improved, his general demeanor and physical condition seem to have improved with the added space. Some people do fine with the size you described, but it just didn't work for my dove.


----------



## eman (Dec 1, 2010)

doveone52, what do you need the apple cider vinegar for?

Thanks


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 10, 2010)

Great link to the feed dishes - I use old hummus (any dip) containers with a hole cut out of the bottom, it really cuts back on the seed toss. If the opening you cut in the plastic is rough smooth it with some sand paper.

water bottle - nope, the doves wont use it.  they drink by using there beak like a straw to suck water up, so the water bottle will not work for them.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

eman said:


> doveone52, what do you need the apple cider vinegar for?
> 
> Thanks


It's good for them; you put it in the water. It's a natural antibiotic that'll help prevent stuff like salmonella and e. coli. On the other hand, the acidity creates an environment in the gut that the good bacteria LOVE. So that'll help boost the bird's defenses


----------

